# Gregorian Chant anyone?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

This albums is beautiful:




"Dark" ages? We live in the dark ages!


----------



## ElKhaiHeem

*Clouds Weep Snowflakes*, can you tell me please what language is being spoken on Gregorian Chant Music....is it Latin ? Thank you !


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

ElKhaiHeem said:


> *Clouds Weep Snowflakes*, can you tell me please what language is being spoken on Gregorian Chant Music....is it Latin ? Thank you !


Yes, Latin...what else?


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes




----------



## Joe B

You should give a listen to Ensemble Organum lead by Marcel Peres. I think these guys are great:


----------



## Moriarty




----------



## ElKhaiHeem

how can I receive notification that a comment is given on this forum ? Thanks !


----------



## haydnguy

ElKhaiHeem said:


> how can I receive notification that a comment is given on this forum ? Thanks !


If you look at the first post in this thread, at the top right you'll see a menu called 'Thread Tools'. If you click on that a menu drops down and one of the selections says "Subscribe To This Thread". Click that to receive notifications about this thread.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes




----------

